
Ask HN: Is there something more convenient than LaTeX to write math (Markdown?) - josephernest
I used LaTeX during my thesis, it was ok (long learning curve, but ok at the end).<p>Then I spent years using Markdown for other things (mostly programming&#x2F;forums, and then document etc.)<p>Now I need to produce math+programming documents again. But once you have used Markdown, you find it veryyyyyy boring to use<p><pre><code>    \begin{itemize}
    \item hello
    \item world
    \end{itemize}
</code></pre>
instead of just (in Markdown):<p><pre><code>    * hello
    * world
</code></pre>
But on the other hand, Markdown alone is not enough.<p><i></i>Question: is there a modern mix between these 2 worlds?<i></i>
Something handier than LaTeX to typeset documents?<p>(the math environment is totally ok: $$x^2 - 1$$, the boring part in LaTeX is itemization, code blocks, inline code, tables, URL links, etc.)
======
astigsen
There is a very comprehensive overview of math support in the different
flavors of Markdown here: [https://github.com/cben/mathdown/wiki/math-in-
markdown](https://github.com/cben/mathdown/wiki/math-in-markdown)

------
ms013
Try pandoc. Pandoc lets you write in markdown, and intersperse LaTeX formatted
equations as needed. It does take a lot of the pain of the overall document
formatting away, while retaining the concise notation LaTeX provides for
equations themselves.

~~~
josephernest
I already visited their website, but I don't see how to do chapters, sections,
subsections, etc. Should this be done in LaTeX or in Markdown (using #, ##,
etc.) or pandoc specific?

Would you have an example of document with chapters mixing Markdown and LaTex?

------
copperx
If you're writing a highly structured document with sections, subsections, an
index, a TOC, and so on, you should look into the more powerful AsciiDoc
instead of Markdown. Yes, it has support for LaTeX equations just like
Markdown.

------
stephenl
I recommend the outlines package in LaTeX.

I find it much easier to write:

    
    
        \begin{outline}
        \1 hello
        \1 world
          \2 the two indicates a second level.
        \end{outline}

------
allthatglitters
LyX

